# Need help with my gravely



## Kruk (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi I have just bought a tractor it has a serial no 17911. P1
K

L-1
There is a date 6-25-73 I would like to know about what type of motor it came out in as I don't think the one with it is original as I am in Australia there isn't many around or people that can help me any information would be great thanks mate


----------



## outthere (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome from north alabama, usa. Can't help you with the number but if you will go to gravelyyard.com it may be some help. good luck. Is a walk behind? if so, could be an "L" model around 1943?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the TractorForum Kruk and outthere!


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

Hi Kruk, The serial # 17911 is a 1973 Gravely rider. They made this tractor in four models from the years 1970 to 1978. Models number 810 - 10 HP, 812 - 12 HP, 814 - 14 HP, all had a Kohler single cylinder engine on them. The Model 816 was 16.5 HP, and it was a twin cylinder Onan engine. I hope this helps you. Glen


----------

